# Tongue hanging out



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I know this may seem like a weird question... but when I see Golden Retriever pictures, or Goldens in real life, I often see them with their tongue sticking out (like Mia did in my avatar picture) and I always think that's cute.

Mia doesn't seem to do that much... I've only seen her do that maybe a total of 4 times...

Is this something that they do more when they're older?
Or is it just that she doesn't seem to do it and won't ever do it often?

Just wondering... :


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is their air-conditioning


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> This is their air-conditioning


So she might do it more in the summer time? Or when she's playing and tired?

Maybe we don't "tire her out" enough?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

They only really stick their tongues out when they are panting in hot weather or after exercise in hot weather.

Mia sure is cute!!

This is Obi at his tongue-hangin-out finest!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

My Boyfriend also says to watch the color of the tongue. when the tongue goes from light pink to rosy reddish pink it's time to take a break and cool down.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It means she's not hot or stressed- Goldens pant a lot, generally because they're hot. It can also be a sign of anxiety (My Whippet only pants if it's 100 degrees or he's really upset). My Golden "smiles" all the time, because it's so hot here all the time!


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Dogs don't have sweat glands, so they pant. I rarely see Brutus panting, he's young and in great shape so he doesn't tire easy. I could walk him for 3 miles, play fetch for another hour, do a training session, take him to the dog park for 2 hours and he still wouldn't pant (ok...maybe i'm exagerating lol). He used to pant in the car (and drool like crazy) in the beginning because he was anxious and unsure about it.


----------



## Aticineto (Aug 14, 2008)

*tongue*

Brody often will sit with his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth - goofy boy! LOL! 

When he was a puppy, he would have his tongue hinging out when he was in "hyper" mode.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone! Good to know.
And I'll go to bed less "stupid" tonight


----------

